# Looking for bump skis



## MR. evil (Mar 5, 2008)

I am on the lookout for a deal on a pair of bump skis. I am in no rush to buy, and will probably make my purchase in the spring or summer (sooner if I stumble upon a great deal). The problem I am having is that if you go to the average site that sells ski gear, it is hard to find bump skis. Most of these sites don’t even have a category for mogul or bump skis. As it is, I only know the names of a couple of pairs of bump skis so I am having a hard time searching for deals. I would greatly appreciate it if you all could post names (& manufacturers) of some bump skis so I have some info I can use to hunt down a deal.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

From what I understand, bumps skis can range from stiff to soft. If you're new to bumps, you shuld look at the softer skis.

  The news one in the market are rossignol mogul and k2 mamba for the soft skis. Volkl dragon slayer, head tri max tend to be stiffer. IDone (japanese company) has moguls skis with different stiffness. Not sure what the new Elan (bloodline) moguls ski is like. 

One year old or more models; rossignol mogul, k2 cabrawlers (same as mamba, just renamed), dynastar twister and salamon 1080 moguls. Some of us are still in mourning that that dynastar has discontinue the twister   . Overall best bet is to check out ebay and search "mogul ski" to look for sweet deals.

Also, be on the lookout for bindings; Look px12 or rossi scratch, same binding just different cosmetics. Make sure they are the flat mounts, each has models w/ built in lifters or a rubber cushion for jib/park skiers, maybe the later is ok if you can get a good deal since the cushion isn't that high and it might save some ankle/foot pain while bumping.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

Based on what you told me the other day, grab those Cabrawlers for $180. That's a good deal. By the way, it's the Rossi Axial series which is the same as the Look PX's.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Based on what you told me the other day, grab those Cabrawlers for $180. That's a good deal. By the way, it's the Rossi Axial series which is the same as the Look PX's.



Cabrawlers at $180 is a sweet deal, I would jump on that in a second. 

Greg, you sure about the Axial series, the scratch product description talks about more electric travel on  heel piece and in general that product write up almost reads the same as the px 12. I have one of each in the basement, I can recheck it tonite.


But then it could be Mr Evil's way of getting us into a pissing war :wink:


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

OK, I just looked over some product specs of the 2008 rossi axial2 120, these bindings has the elastic travel. 

In the bumps, this is a good feature to have in that it can tolerate some vibration and shock without pre-releasing. All my previous bindings were markers, they have a bad rep for pre releasing;  if you land on a bump with some type of jarring, these bindings will release, you go down hill and the ski stays put, not good when you're trying to maintain a good rhythm. That has happen to me several times.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> In the bumps, this is a good feature to have in that it can tolerate some vibration and shock without pre-releasing. All my previous bindings were markers, they have a bad rep for pre releasing;  if you land on a bump with some type of jarring, these bindings will release, you go down hill and the ski stays put, not good when you're trying to maintain a good rhythm. That has happen to me several times.



That has happened to me the last 3 times I have skied the bumps at Sundown. Not very easy to stop with only one ski when in the bumps.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

Go for the look px for sure or the rossi that has the maximum elastic travel. I spent all season skiing on the look, never pre-released. The time it did release was when I caught an edge. It was variable surface, thought I was going into a trough with firm snow but was really soft. My body wanted to go down hill and the ski got stuck at the foot of a soft bump, I just face planted but my leg came out ok. IMO, one of the hazards with freshly seeded bumps... variable surface. The binding is way better than the marker.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> OK, I just looked over some product specs of the 2008 rossi axial2 120, these bindings has the elastic travel.



Ok in the category of beat a dead horse...... I think I have the clear picture now. Last years rossi scratch is this years axial2 120/140/150. In my mine, I still picture the axial as the bindings in the post below, heel piece is completely different and mounted on a slide. 

http://www.skinet.com/article.jsp?ID=1000047426

It would not be the first time rossi uses the same product name while changing the product completely.... take the b1 bandit for example, great all around ski back then, now a mid fat intermediate. OK, end of rant.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Ok in the category of beat a dead horse...... I think I have the clear picture now. Last years rossi scratch is this years axial2 120/140/150. In my mine, I still picture the axial as the bindings in the post below, heel piece is completely different and mounted on a slide.
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/article.jsp?ID=1000047426
> 
> It would not be the first time rossi uses the same product name while changing the product completely.... take the b1 bandit for example, great all around ski back then, now a mid fat intermediate. OK, end of rant.



The Axial 2/Scratch is the same binding, for the most part.  The scratch is flat mounted(no lifter plate) and has a rubber pad under the binding for cushioning.  Colors are different too, but that is just ascetics.

The binding that you posted in that link is the original Axial.  (Now we have the Axial 2).  The one you posted has not been the "current" binding in many years.  But it is still very sought after by the freestyle crowd;.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 6, 2008)

*opening salvo for flaming*

Hey Evil, something I didn't mention which is related to bump skis is the boots. Given bump skis don't have alot of shape; they are almost straight, its forces one to ski more "center", flexing the ankle and knees to load the front of the skis. Presently, the majority of boots, intermediates included don't give alot of flex range, its really not needed b/c most skis have more shape... basically skiing on the front with these type of skis is consider a sin, thus it would tend to a cuff neutral boot with good to rock solid lateral stability so that you can lay them on the side and let the ski turn. Check out the full tilt vid, the inventor of this boot takes about it some more. 

http://www.fulltiltboots.com/tech.asp

Both fulltilt and dalbello have intermediate boots that use the flexon / corrugated tongue to allow more flex range. The dalbellos have the powercuff for good lateral stability just in case you want to lay them on the side to carve it out. 

Just food for thought, as I stated I didn't want to mention this and go on the soapbox b/c it may be a polarizing topic :wink:.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Hey Evil, something I didn't mention which is related to bump skis is the boots. Given bump skis don't have alot of shape; they are almost straight, its forces one to ski more "center", flexing the ankle and knees to load the front of the skis. Presently, the majority of boots, intermediates included don't give alot of flex range, its really not needed b/c most skis have more shape... basically skiing on the front with these type of skis is consider a sin, thus it would tend to a cuff neutral boot with good to rock solid lateral stability so that you can lay them on the side and let the ski turn. Check out the full tilt vid, the inventor of this boot takes about it some more.
> 
> http://www.fulltiltboots.com/tech.asp
> 
> ...



I appreciate the info, but I am not yet even close to a level were this would matter. I just started skiing bumps this years, and I don't even really need a pair of bump skis yet. They are just something I wouldn't mind having if I can find a sweet deal.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I appreciate the info, but I am not yet even close to a level were this would matter. I just started skiing bumps this years, and I don't even really need a pair of bump skis yet. They are just something I wouldn't mind having if I can find a sweet deal.



No problem, just keep those considerations in mind when you want to change out your equipment. It might come along sooner than you think. 

Also, the boot flex and forward lean is relevant to skiing narrow trails where you don't have the room to lay out a carve.....I don't like the cuff neutral approach.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2008)

Tim, not sure if you re still looking for a pair, but I was in Bob's in Bristol and noticed they had a pair of K2 Cabrawlers(size 160-170 didn't look that close)there for $150. Looks like someone bought them, took a few runs on them and decided against them and took the bindings off and returned them.

Not sure how hard it is to throw another pair of bindings on them, but they have been there for a while so you can probably toss an offer at them to see if they bite.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Tim, not sure if you re still looking for a pair, but I was in Bob's in Bristol and noticed they had a pair of K2 Cabrawlers(size 160-170 didn't look that close)there for $150. Looks like someone bought them, took a few runs on them and decided against them and took the bindings off and returned them.
> 
> Not sure how hard it is to throw another pair of bindings on them, but they have been there for a while so you can probably toss an offer at them to see if they bite.



He he he. :lol: They're probably my old ones that they mismounted. Have them plug them and offer them $75...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Tim, not sure if you re still looking for a pair, but I was in Bob's in Bristol and noticed they had a pair of K2 Cabrawlers(size 160-170 didn't look that close)there for $150. Looks like someone bought them, took a few runs on them and decided against them and took the bindings off and returned them.
> 
> Not sure how hard it is to throw another pair of bindings on them, but they have been there for a while so you can probably toss an offer at them to see if they bite.



I bet I know where those came from...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I bet I know where those came from...





Greg said:


> He he he. :lol: They're probably my old ones that they mismounted. Have them plug them and offer them $75...



Damn, Greg beat me to it...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys Rock!

I am on the phone right now,  got them for $100.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You guys Rock!
> 
> I am on the phone right now,  got them for $100.



DUDE  get Greg to sign them!

It would be like getting a signed guitar from Jimi Hendrix.

except Greg is alive.

and whiter then casper the ghost.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> DUDE  get Greg to sign them!
> 
> It would be like getting a signed guitar from Jimi Hendrix.
> 
> ...



That is not a fair comparision. Getting Greg to sign them would be like...........who was the 2nd best guitarist of the 60's.:-D


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That is not a fair comparision. Getting Greg to sign them would be like...........who was the 2nd best guitarist of the 60's.:-D



It would be like having David St. Hubbins sign them.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> It would be like having David St. Hubbins sign them.




I am not sure about that...........who was the guitarist for the Monkey's?


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am not sure about that...........who was the guitarist for the Monkey's?



Good call...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You guys Rock!
> 
> I am on the phone right now,  got them for $100.



Good deal Tim.  Are you going to have them mount them up??


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good deal Tim.  Are you going to have them mount them up??



Randi and I just got back from picking them up, total was $106 with tax. I didn't have them mount them up, I am hoping to find another sweet deal on a pair of binding.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg, what kind of binding were you going to have mounted on these skis?

My boots are 27.5cm / 315mm, I was thinking that if we have a similar boot size I could get the same bindings as you (as these skis were already drilled for those binding) and I could them mount them myself. These ski's are already waxed and sharpened as well.


----------



## roark (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, what kind of binding were you going to have mounted on these skis?
> 
> My boots are 27.5cm / 315mm, I was thinking that if we have a similar boot size I could get the same bindings as you (as these skis were already drilled for those binding) and I could them mount them myself. These ski's are already waxed and sharpened as well.



IIRC they were mounted too far forward for Greg's liking, so those holes might not work for you. Besides slapping them on the skis the shop will also test your bindings to be sure they perform properly, probably worth the $25-35.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2008)

roark said:


> IIRC they were mounted too far forward for Greg's liking, so those holes might not work for you. Besides slapping them on the skis the shop will also test your bindings to be sure they perform properly, probably worth the $25-35.


Bingo.  The holes were from mounting the bindings somewhere other than where Greg told them to (and one of many reasons why we no longer take our business there).  

Great deal, though!  You can't go wrong for $100!  For mounting, bring them in the shop.  It's worth it to be sure they're mounted correctly and tested for safety.  I've heard good things about Fatty's in Canton (Rt 44 near Margarita's).  Or you probably have a shop that's closer.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, what kind of binding were you going to have mounted on these skis?
> 
> My boots are 27.5cm / 315mm, I was thinking that if we have a similar boot size I could get the same bindings as you (as these skis were already drilled for those binding) and I could them mount them myself. These ski's are already waxed and sharpened as well.





roark said:


> IIRC they were mounted too far forward for Greg's liking, so those holes might not work for you. Besides slapping them on the skis the shop will also test your bindings to be sure they perform properly, probably worth the $25-35.



roark is right. The reason those skis were even there was they screwed up and mounted the bindings 1 cm forward of the center of the ski. I wanted them 1 cm forward of the standard mount and they ended up waaaaay too far forward. I insisted they replace them.

Bring them to a good shop and have the holes plugged. They probably will show a bit, but that's no big deal. Mount new bindings flat (no lifts). Look PX12s and Rossi Axial2s (essentially the same bindings) are popular bump ski bindings. I like mine 1 cm forward of the standard mount, but I have little to compare them to.

Enjoy!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, that is a very different story than what i was told over the phone. But paying closer attention to the ski, those holes are rather far forward.

FWIW - I was told that the binding were mounted 1cm farther forward than you had asked for. Either way I will get those holes filled and be on the look out for some bindings.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well, that is a very different story than what i was told over the phone. But paying closer attention to the ski, those holes are rather far forward.
> 
> FWIW - I was told that the binding were mounted 1cm farther forward than you had asked for. Either way I will get those holes filled and be on the look out for some bindings.



I would have not even noticed it if it was only 1 cm forward of what I asked for. Also, if that was the case, I likely would have just lived with it. Some folks mount bindings on Cabrawlers as far forward as 4 cm, but I think those ended up like 4 _inches _forward. IIRC, the toe piece completely covered that fist graphic and the mid sole marking was buried by the heel piece. Whatever though. I'm glad you scored such a deal on essentially new skis. Plug the blunder holes and the ski will perform just fine for you.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Look PX12s and Rossi Axial2s (essentially the same bindings) are popular bump ski bindings.



 Keep an eye out for them at ebay, from now all the way to next season.  Lat season, seems like what people where willing to spend was around 90-120. If can find a better deal locally, jump on it.


----------

